# C. beckettii at New york Botanical Gardens



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share pictures of the_ C. beckettii _growing in the conservatorium at the New York Botanical Gardens.
Its the only Crypt on display. The clump of the plant was probably about a foot in diameter growing in a circular habit.


Cryptocoryne beckettii-02 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Cryptocoryne beckettii-01 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool. I know the DC Botanical Gardens has wendtii in it as well.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

That's sweet! I think I'm going to plan a trip.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

The plant had multiple somewhat hidden flowers.


----------

